# 2-JL 10w0 or 1-JL 10w3?



## garyw (Oct 17, 1999)

I'm putting in a subwoofer into my car soon. What setup should I go for, I already bought a Phoenix Gold QX180.2 amp.
I'm either deciding with
2 JL 10w0 or 1 JL 10w3. They are the same price including box.
I know the 10w3 will give tighter cleaner bass, which I'm looking for, but will there be enough boom?
Gary


----------



## RedRiceGTi (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: 2-JL 10w0 or 1-JL 10w3? (garyw)*

I also have a QX180.2, pretty decent amp, I never had it in my car, I just had one laying around and am loaning it to a friend to drive a old pair of Kenwood 12s, sounds pretty decent.
I would suggest the 10W3, Wire one channel to each voicecoil, just make sure the inputs are matched, so us a mono output off the deck (if you have one) or talk to your local audio shop about how to match the inputs.
This should give you some nice bass.
The W0 line is crap in my opinion, they are cheap, and really piss poor subs. My Ex-girlfriend had a set of the 10w0 subs with a 200 watt amp, sounded absolutely Horrible. But one single 10w3 should ROCK. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: 2-JL 10w0 or 1-JL 10w3? (garyw)*

single 10w3 or 3 10w0 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwgtirob (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: 2-JL 10w0 or 1-JL 10w3? (RedRiceGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The W0 line is crap in my opinion, they are cheap, and really piss poor subs. My Ex-girlfriend had a set of the 10w0 subs with a 200 watt amp, sounded absolutely Horrible. But one single 10w3 should ROCK. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​What box were they in? They're fine subs, they shouldn't sound horrible.


----------



## RedRiceGTi (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: 2-JL 10w0 or 1-JL 10w3? (vwgtirob)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The W0 line is crap in my opinion, they are cheap, and really piss poor subs. My Ex-girlfriend had a set of the 10w0 subs with a 200 watt amp, sounded absolutely Horrible. But one single 10w3 should ROCK. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What box were they in? They're fine subs, they shouldn't sound horrible.[HR][/HR]​Sealed Shared Chamber box for the pair of 10s, They sounded decent enough for what they were, but in the end, they are just Cheap low-buck subs. Kinda like buying Fosgate Punch RFs, something I expect to find in a 16 yr olds '84 honda civic with a Jensen Amp.
No offense to people with them, they are just really low on the food chain, I have Fosgate HE2s and it is and am going to either 2 W7s or Fosgate Power HX2s.


----------



## gremlin2049 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: 2-JL 10w0 or 1-JL 10w3? (garyw)*

dude, why go so cheap??? you should go with 2 10w3s. its not like its a lot of money. its still actually pretty damn cheap. i would never go with w0's. they are CRAP. right now in my GTI, i have 3 12's. and those rock, not 1 10w3. but at least go with 2, you will regret it if you don't


----------



## Ruffies (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: 2-JL 10w0 or 1-JL 10w3? (vwgtirob)*

I agree. I had a single 10w0 in a premade JL box with 120watts for it and its sounded pretty good and fairly tight. 
But as for what sub go wtih a 10w3, it is nice because you will save some room which is importaint to me.


----------



## vwgtirob (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: 2-JL 10w0 or 1-JL 10w3? (RedRiceGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sealed Shared Chamber box for the pair of 10s[HR][/HR]​Was it a custom box, or a premade? Do you remember how big it was?


----------



## garyw (Oct 17, 1999)

*Re: 2-JL 10w0 or 1-JL 10w3? (vwgtirob)*

Well, forgot to say this is adding on top of my Alpine 7875 HU. I don't have a big budget on the audio, but I would like to spend more on the performance upgrades.
I can get 2 10w0 with box for 390cdn+tax= 450. Around 280usd... Same as for 1 10w3 with box. I'm getting these deals from a friend who works at a audio shop. I know stuffs are cheaper to get in the USA, but these are good prices here in Canada, I believe.
I want to get one running under 1000cdn installed, so that's why I choose this setup, if I go with the 10w3, I might add one more later if I have the need for it.
I just got too many stuff for my car, so can't spend too much on the audio. coilovers, sways, chip, etc...
Gary


[Modified by garyw, 3:52 PM 4-3-2002]


----------



## RedRiceGTi (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: 2-JL 10w0 or 1-JL 10w3? (vwgtirob)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sealed Shared Chamber box for the pair of 10s
Was it a custom box, or a premade? Do you remember how big it was?[HR][/HR]​It was the JL Powerwedge Box specifically made for the pair.


----------



## timmybgood (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: 2-JL 10w0 or 1-JL 10w3? (RedRiceGTi)*

my friends bro had 2 10w0's at 400watts in a ported box and it sounded fantastic, one of my friends right now has 2 10w0's @425watts and they sound good also, so don't knock them so much
as for 2 10w0 vs 10w3......10w0's in a ported will sound good, but a 10w3 sealed will be alot tighter, have you considered a 10w6? i had 3 but downgraded to just 1 for weight, and i'm still happy with it, it pounds
quote:[HR][/HR]I would suggest the 10W3, Wire one channel to each voicecoil, just make sure the inputs are matched, so us a mono output off the deck (if you have one) or talk to your local audio shop about how to match the inputs.
[HR][/HR]​on the JL website is specificly says never to do that


----------



## iboozer (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: 2-JL 10w0 or 1-JL 10w3? (timmybgood)*

It really depends on what kind of sound you are after. What kind of music do you listen to? The two 10W0's will produce a little more volume above about 40Hz or so, probably around equivalent volume as the single 10W3 under about 40ish Hz. I suppose a two good questions to ask would be: How old are you? And do you want it loud outside the car, or inside the car?
If you are into rap or hip hop type music and like a kick, I would guess you would be happier with the 2 10W0's (assuming a well built box of the right size!!) You will get a little more bass by using 2 woofers, though at the expense of a little bit of definition and clarity. Don't get me wrong, in the right box the W0's are a damn fine woofer for the price and will probably sound fine, they just wouldn't be the purists choice.
If you like alternative or rock, I would guess you might be happier with the single 10W3. Assuming it's in a well built box of the right size, it will give a little more low end kick, but not be boomy or overwhelming. Even the single woofer will be able to provide enough bass for most people, but not as much as 2 woofers.
If you can afford a single 10W6 in a nice box, that would be the best choice. I had one in my honda CRX in a box that I built for it, and it ROCKED! If I was in the mood for a little kick in the back of the head it could dish out plenty of bass... but at the same time, it was very clean and not boomy or overpowering.


----------



## RedRiceGTi (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: 2-JL 10w0 or 1-JL 10w3? (timmybgood)*

quote:[HR][/HR]my friends bro had 2 10w0's at 400watts in a ported box and it sounded fantastic, one of my friends right now has 2 10w0's @425watts and they sound good also, so don't knock them so much
as for 2 10w0 vs 10w3......10w0's in a ported will sound good, but a 10w3 sealed will be alot tighter, have you considered a 10w6? i had 3 but downgraded to just 1 for weight, and i'm still happy with it, it pounds
I would suggest the 10W3, Wire one channel to each voicecoil, just make sure the inputs are matched, so us a mono output off the deck (if you have one) or talk to your local audio shop about how to match the inputs.

on the JL website is specificly says never to do that[HR][/HR]​
Thats because most people would jsut wire it up normal to a stereo 2ch amp, that would be BAD, if you have matched inputs, then there is nothing wrong with that. JL's website, is kinda like a general practice guidelines, shoot their tech support an E-mail and they will set it straight.


----------



## garyw (Oct 17, 1999)

*Re: 2-JL 10w0 or 1-JL 10w3? (iboozer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It really depends on what kind of sound you are after. What kind of music do you listen to? The two 10W0's will produce a little more volume above about 40Hz or so, probably around equivalent volume as the single 10W3 under about 40ish Hz. I suppose a two good questions to ask would be: How old are you? And do you want it loud outside the car, or inside the car?[HR][/HR]​Well usually I listen to Trance and chinese pop... I would like to listen to the music, not just the bass. I don't really care if people can listen to my music as long as I can listen to it clearly. So I guess the 10w3 is for me. 
the car audio shop told me the w6 isn't as good as the w3 and w6 is for small enclosures.
Gary


----------



## fla wind dude (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: 2-JL 10w0 or 1-JL 10w3? (garyw)*

dude I used to work in a JL exclusive shop less than 10 mi. from JL factory and I can tell you the only real difference between the w0 and the w3 is the power rating if the box is right either one will jamm hard I deffinately agree you should be going with at least 2 or 3 and another thing is JL's like alot of f**kin power whatever they rate thier subs at use as a minimum do not go below power or performance will suffer. If you were to put 3 wo's (10"s or 12"s) with say a JL 500/1 you would quake hard and yes it would be louder and hit harder than 2w3's in my gti I'm setting up 4 6wo's that I'm going to feed with 500w now thats the kind of juicing up JL's LOVE
LATER
PEACE


----------



## 1_BA_Jetta (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: 2-JL 10w0 or 1-JL 10w3? (fla wind dude)*

I have 2 JL 12's W6's, you can't go wrong with these bad boys


----------

